# Scractched Brick Pavers?



## Darafayen (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey guys i do a few homes that have brick pavers on their drive ways, im just curious to what i can do about these scratches or if they will just fade away on their own? has anyone done this before and what have you done about it? thank you very much guys!


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have some experience with pavers. Are you running shoes on your plow? Are the pavers sealed?


----------



## Darafayen (Dec 22, 2008)

no shoes, and i dont believe these pavers are sealed.


----------



## LawnmastersMike (Feb 1, 2010)

Honestly I would either shovel the areas with pavers or use a snow blower. If youve already scratched them I'd just hope that they fade away. Pavers are risky buisness and the plow always tears them up and theyre expensive to replace.


----------



## Darafayen (Dec 22, 2008)

so is there anything I can do to help them fade? Or would sealing them this spring get rid of them?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

We do at least a couple dozen brick paver drives. Never had any issues with the plow marking them up. They're actually more durable than blacktop. Our contract does state that we're not responsible for any damage to them... if the customer doesn't like that clause, they can find someone else to plow.


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Jan 14, 2010)

If you're not running shoes is your blade possibly damaged or jagged? I'm not sure how a semi-smooth blade would scratch something that hard. They are more durable than asphalt.


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Jan 14, 2010)

The one driveway I do with pavers I backblade it all. Has the owner mentioned anything about these scratches?


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

I wouldnt worry about it if they are just scratching them, but if they are gouging them you will have a problem. We install pavers and half of them you take of the pallet are scratched it seems.


----------



## Mass-hole (Dec 7, 2009)

get a rubber edge


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Mass-hole;996440 said:


> get a rubber edge


Yeah... then they won't be able to see the scratches under all the snow you'll leave on the driveway.


----------



## Darafayen (Dec 22, 2008)

the blade was brand new when the pavers got scratched, i think they are unlevel and the corner of the blade was back dragging on just the the corner and thats what hit the pavers. i guess ill have to wait it out till spring time to see what really happen to them and hope they are gone by then!


----------

